# Snooty Maori Wrasse sick!



## Nicole1979 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi, if someone can help that would be great. I have a snooty maori wrasse, have had for about 6 months in my tank with quite a few other fish. I introduced an orange-spot tang about 2 months ago, that is the newest addition, otherwise everything else has been the same. No other fish deaths. All levels fine. Salinity was a little high which we have corrected over the last week, and no other fish appeared to be affected by this anyway. The wrasse is not eating and appears sluggish, whereas normally he is quite firey. He normally loves his prawn pieces or frozen marine food, but lately he has taken it in and appears to be having trouble swollowing, and spits out most of it. He has not eaten much at all for the last week or so. Any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

it doesn't sound good as there a real live-wire, whats the temp of the tank and size of the tank?... he may be bored, though some when settled do love to sit around on the bottom of the tank and just look around but if he is not eating...what about colour, does his colours look as good? any tail fin splits from stress? he may have been the boss or thought he was the boss but the Tang might have taken over and now he could be fretting(? not sure how to spell it)...sorry, these are the only things I found in the past.
let us know how he goes.
Rob.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What do you mean the salinity was high? What Rob said could be the problem. Tangs have a a thing with tring to take over a tank. Can you answer Robs questions and we well be able to further assist you.


----------



## Nicole1979 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! Awesome!

Answers to questions:

Tank temp is around 26-28 degrees celcius
150 litre tank
He has always sat around, under a rock, on the filter tubing etc, he is still doing that
Yes - Snooty was the boss, and yes the tang may now be the boss, flys around the tank, doesnt appear to be hurting anything but appears assertive
Colours look alright, he is still changing colours often depending on where he is in the tank
Some tail fin splits, not anything major but I have noticed a bit in the last couple of days
Salinity was at around 1.026, now back to around 1.023/24

Thanks in advance. This forum is fabulous!


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not sure but he could be stressing due to size of tank but you wouldn't of noticed till you put the Orange spot Tang in, it is like the final straw. 
you have pick to strong/bossy fish here, you may have to decide between the two for a happy tank, though you will always have this sort of trouble when you put in new fish in this size tank with a Wrasse or Tangs(both are my favorite fish).
once again this is only what I've found in the past and all tanks are different, the guys in the know on here have a lot of very helpful info, they may shed some light.
keep us posted on how it works out still


----------

